# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  پاک کردن محتویات CD یا DVD ?!!?

## Samsam2010

در برنامه من !؟!
این اخری رو خیلی احتیاج دارم (اگر دیده باشید برنامه های رایت مثل نرو زمانی که می خواهن یک سی دی پشت بسته رو که باز هم فضای خالی داره دوباره رایت کنند محتویاتی که قبلا رایت شده به صورت کمرنگ در لیست وجود داره که کاربر میتونه اونها رو انتخاب و پاک کنه من هم میخواستم چنین قابلیتی رو در برنامه بگونجونم یعنی اگر کاربر مایل بود سی دی یا دی وی دی که درون دستگاه رایتر هست محتویاتش پاک بشه)


از شما دوستان ممنونم

----------


## mpmsoft

از چه ابزاری برای رایت سی دی می خواهید استفاده کنید ؟

----------


## Samsam2010

در حقیقت برنامه برای رایت سی دی نیست یه برنامه ای که از سی دی کپی میگیره اما میخوام سی دی رو پاک کنه

----------


## Dr.Bronx

سلام . این نمونه رو یک نگاهی بندازید.
من تست نکردم ولی ظاهرا این کار رو انجام میده.

  Have you ever wished your medias such as CD-rom, Floppy, Hard drive partition was better organized ? My Media Organizer scans your media and returns information about the files. The result of the scan can be saved in an Access Database (MS Access does not need to be installed)<br> You can select what formats to scan for from listboxes that lists the most common formats of Videos, Audio, Picture, Documents, Web and Executables. You can also add your own defined formats. Or choose to scan for all formats/files.<br> You select on what drive your media is. It can be a Floppy, CD-Rom, HD partition, or mapped drive.<br> When you open the program, it lists all current medias on that database,It shows info such as:<br> MediaId - Identification no to track the media<br> MediaType - CD-Rom, Floppy, Hard Drive<br> MediaInfo - Info, for ex collection of mp3.<br> You select a media for a list of files.<br> You select a file for additional info such as:<br> MediaId, Mediatype, MediaInfo.<br> Filename, Path, FileSize<br> If the selected file is able to run you can run it. for ex mp3 in default player.<br> The database is searchable in several ways. Search for .mp3 and you will get a list of all mp3 on a media or on all medias. The search function supports wildcards<br> If something changes about the media you can do a rescan of it.<br> You can delete all medias or a specific media.<br> You can backup the database and restore it.<br> The projekt is made with VB 6.0 SP 5, MDAC 2.5.<br> Please come with constructive feedbacks and bugreports.<br>



فایل ضمیمه شد.
موفق و موید باشید./

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

البته لازم به ذکره در اصل محتویات غیر قابل نمایش میشن و به طور کامل پاک نمیشن

----------


## Samsam2010

از شما دوستان ممنونم اما دکتر جان برنامه به کار من نیومد  :گریه:  البته شاید هم به کار بیاد اما من بلد نشدم چطور باید از این برنامه استقاده کنم
و از جناب کیهان سی پی یو درخواست دارم همین روشی که می فرمایید (غیر قابل نمایش شدت فایل ها){که با ایشون موافقم چون اگر پاک بشه فضاش هم خالی میشه اما در این روش فضا خالی نمیشه بلکه غیر قابل نمایش میشه} سورسی دارید به من بدید

----------


## farzad93

مگه میشه یه سی دی معمولی رو پاک کرد؟
تا جایی که من میدونم فقط یه سری سی دی های خاص این قابلیت رو دارن و بقیه اونها همونجوری که دوستمون نوشته فقط از دید کاربر مخفی میشه و حذف نمیشه.

----------


## armin211

با سلام می خواستم بدونم دی وی دی های ناین مخصوص xboxمی شود در ان یک بازی دیگر جایگزین کرد یا بازی قبلی راپاک یا کاری کرد که دوباره بشود در ان بازی جدیدتر رایت کرد با تشکر

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست گرامي، به سايت خوش اومدين
اولا وقتي مي‌خواين پست بزنين تاريخ تاپيك رو نگاه كنيد، اين تاپيك 5 سال پيش ايجاد شده
اما در مورد سؤالتون فقط سي دي ها و دي وي دي هايي رو ميشه پاك كرد كه از نوع Rewrite باشن فكر نكنم دي وي دي ناين ها Rewrite باشن ولي اگر باشن روشون نوشته شده

----------


## armin211

خیلی ممنون از پاسختون . واقعا غافلگیر شدم که این تاپیک برای پنج سال پیشه

----------

